# Supporting Movember... ?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone supporting Movember this year?

http://uk.movember.com/

We've got 6 people where I work involved, so I'll post up some pics during the month for a laugh 

Nick


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've talked about it for the last few years, but this year I'm going to do it.

Plus, I've got a 70's party at the end of the month, so it'll tie in nicely.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'll be posting some pictures in this thread of the progress.

Please feel free to sponsor me or donate to my team using this link:

http://mobro.co/nickthegeek

Nick


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

i'd need a year to grow one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it's done...

Before...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

And after...

So, anyone care to donate some money? 

http://mobro.co/nickthegeek


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Day One.

Hardly any change, but I can feel some stubble.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS. I don't want to steal your thunder (or donations), but you can also donate to me at: http://uk.movember.com/mospace/1816666/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

We have got this going on at work people already planning the trimming, 
I personally will be going for a Hulk Hogan / Porn Star style,

It's amazing how many wife's are not keen on a 'tache, the threat of no sex seems to be quite prevalent in my office :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the idea of doing this but when I grew a full on tramps beard a year or so ago, I then decided when I got rid of it to shave/cut it off in stages for comedy effect.

I had some enormous sideburns and looked a complete tw*t, then I carved out a full goatee and looked a complete tw*t and then finally I left a full on 'tache and guess what.......... I looked a complete tw*t 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I love the idea of doing this but when I grew a full on tramps beard a year or so ago, I then decided when I got rid of it to shave/cut it off in stages for comedy effect.
> 
> I had some enormous sideburns and looked a complete tw*t, then I carved out a full goatee and looked a complete tw*t and then finally I left a full on 'tache and guess what.......... I looked a complete tw*t
> 
> Charlie


TPIUWP


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it's the end of day four and there's still not much to show


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Getting there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Be ok if the sides joined up, lol!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Day 7:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Really enjoying this thread well done and keep up the good work with the piccies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nine days too late, but I've decided to go for hte full ******:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


>


Eh ******....Please take one with a mahoosive sombrero sometime this month


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like this you mean?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's exactly the photo I was thinking of :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rather handily, I've got a 70's themeed party at the end of the month - so the tash will come in handy.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Kell, if you bring the edges up a few cm, and grow your burners, you will have the Military "SAS TASH".. good effort


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Kell, where are your ears?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ag said:


> Kell, where are your ears?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ag said:


> Kell, where are your ears?


 pardon?


----------

